# Jacob lamb losing horns



## TeamChaos (May 26, 2011)

Olivia lamb is about 5 months old. She is a four horned jacob bottle baby. We noticed a while back that the two little horns on the side were wiggly but nothing seemed to come of it. Today I noticed that one of her top horns was bloody and very loose, by the end of the day it was dangling off so I cut it free. As I was cleaning her up, she knocked the other top horn into my hand and it started to bleed around the base. I put blood stop on it but I suspect I'll be snipping it off tomorrow. What in the world is going on?? What should I do?


----------



## ShannonRG (May 27, 2011)

Not impossible she's got scurs and not horns--we had a couple gals like that, Dill lost hers young and they regrew (wonky-looking) and another just lost hers. There will be blood, but as long as you keep it from flowing too much and keep it all clean and free of flies, she should be okay (as far as I understand these things). Good luck!


----------



## TeamChaos (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ShannonRG!

As I suspected, I ended up snipping off the second top horn today- she's still got li'l ones on the side by each ear.
There's a lot of wool sort of peeling off from the base of the missing horns. I didn't get to clip it too closely... I spritzed each nub with vetricyn and once that dried, I blu-koted each stump. So weird.


----------

